# Best binoculars under $200?



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Look into the Leupold Mckenzie series. I have 10X42's and really like them. Not saying they are the best by any means but for the money the clarity and quality is superb.


----------



## ChurchAl (Aug 14, 2020)

Boatman71 said:


> Look into the Leupold Mckenzie series. I have 10X42's and really like them. Not saying they are the best by any means but for the money the clarity and quality is superb.


Thanks for the tip, hoping to find a store that will let me look through them with all the Covid restrictions!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmriness (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a pair of Vortex Crossfires in 10x42 that have treated me well. A friend of mine has Leupold Acadias that are nice too. Neither are $2000 quality obviously, but work for my needs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChurchAl (Aug 14, 2020)

Jmriness said:


> I have a pair of Vortex Crossfires in 10x42 that have treated me well. A friend of mine has Leupold Acadias that are nice too. Neither are $2000 quality obviously, but work for my needs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I actually just ordered the 10x50 crossfire HD’s today, thanks for the info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## curoso99 (Aug 9, 2020)

I just got a pair of redfield rebels and I’m impressed for the price.


----------



## Avgjoe77 (Jun 18, 2012)

Basspro has the Vortex Diamondback HD in their camo for $169 right now. I’m not a connoisseur, but they look good to me...


----------



## ChurchAl (Aug 14, 2020)

Avgjoe77 said:


> Basspro has the Vortex Diamondback HD in their camo for $169 right now. I’m not a connoisseur, but they look good to me...


Can’t seem to find this deal, do you have a link? Are you sure they’re the HD’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmriness (Apr 9, 2014)

ChurchAl said:


> Can’t seem to find this deal, do you have a link? Are you sure they’re the HD’s?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/vortex-diamondback-hd-binoculars-in-truetimber-strata



Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Cabelas has the Vortex Diamondback 10x42 HD in true timber strata camo on sale for less than $200 right now, I bought one for a backup.


----------



## martin5 (Apr 29, 2011)

I second the vortex diamondback 10x42. Excellent for the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dlello2 (Sep 22, 2020)

Definitely checking these out!


----------



## bigtommy74 (Mar 18, 2019)

I’d look into vortex crossfires or better yet diamondback.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

ChurchAl said:


> I actually just ordered the 10x50 crossfire HD’s today, thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good choice


----------



## Rows-56 (Sep 15, 2020)

Athlon Midas UHD. I'm as sceptical as anybody about nontraditional optic brands, but my buddy bought these after many hours of reading reviews and I was shocked at how good they are. Lifetime transferable warranty just like the big dogs. Could get em for 190 on Amazon, and about the same on eBay.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## brian421 (Nov 6, 2017)

I found a like new used pair of Steiner predators that I really like around that budget. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LethalParadox (Dec 1, 2016)

Just picked up Leupold Bx-2 alpine 10x42 for my boys Christmas gift, $250.00 on sale for $150.00


----------



## RevBelleville (Oct 31, 2019)

Keep an eye on Eurooptic, they have good sales and demo values come up every now and then.


----------



## ekul73 (Apr 4, 2017)

I concur with some of the others, definitely vortex crossfires, I think now you can even get Crossfire HD's for right around that $200 mark. Love my 10x42's. Tried the Leupolds out but definitely prefer vortex.


----------



## Rickskaw (Jul 25, 2020)

I bought my wife a pair of Leopold Yosemite for under $100. They were highly rated on several optic and birdwatching sites. They get overlooked because they come in clamshell wrapping instead of a box. I went back and got myself a pair


----------



## WillHunt4Food8 (Dec 9, 2020)

I’ve been happy with my Vortex. I’ve beat them up pretty good the last two years and they’re holding up great.


----------



## jhlawson80 (Sep 2, 2017)

WillHunt4Food8 said:


> I’ve been happy with my Vortex. I’ve beat them up pretty good the last two years and they’re holding up great.


I second this! I love my vortex diamondbacks. Not sure if they were under 200 I can’t remember. I know they were not over 300 and was the best investment I made last year. I was using cheap Nikon pro staffs and traveling to Midwest I wanted to upgrade. I’m glad I did and I have put them through the ringer and they help up perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lighthouse7095 (Jan 11, 2021)

I believe I bought my vortex diamondbacks on Black Friday for around $120 3-4 years ago. I know they change the model on occasion but it might not be a bad idea to search around Black Friday/Cyber Monday. $200 in the used market goes a ways too.


----------



## Bobbyslingnarrows (Jul 23, 2021)

Love my vortex they come with the chest harness too

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## M. Brown (Oct 14, 2021)

Got Vortex also. Great product. No issues.


----------



## chevy_freak (Sep 27, 2015)

Do you want to see during those early morning or late evening hours?

Get good binos!

The single most important piece of hunting equipment, and everyone wants to be as cheap as possible.

You're far better off picking up a used pair, and saving for something decent. Leupold bx-4/5, SIG Zulu 5 or 7, vortex razor, etc.

I had the cheap stuff. Settled on Zulu 7's, as I couldn't stand to look through the pair of razors I had.

I gave away my diamondback hd's because they looked so terrible I felt bad taking money for them.


----------



## cmarti063 (11 mo ago)

Lots of mentions of Black Friday and Vortex. This year, I used Rakuten to shop Cabela's on Black Friday. They had $40 new user sign up and something like 15% cash back on purchases through Cabela's, and I had a coupon code to Cabela's that was something like 10% off. I picked up the Vortex Viper HD 10x42 for a net price of $209. If you're patient, that's the way to pick these things up for a steal.


----------



## KCorey (Mar 3, 2019)

Vortex Crossfires 10x42. Awesome glass for the cash

Sent from my SM-G998U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------

